# Please help me !!!



## Sas581011 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all, iv'e posted here before, I need some advise cause I seem
to have slipped a bit, not really sure if I done the right thing.
My W and I have been separated almost 2 months, contact has
very minimal with the odd lunch or visit now and then. W is living 
with her parents and so is my 3 year old son, I see him every
week usually with her coming along. Anyways to cut to the chase
these are my updates and I need some honest feedback.
I have been using many aspects of 180 and working hard on my
Emotional and physical state of being. It was her 30th birthday
Yesterday, she had a dinner party at her parents house and
Invited all her close friends but obviosly not me. We had
Discussed it and agreed it would be uncomfotable for us in
front of her parents. I sent her a birthday wish and had a
Huge bunch of flowers delivered to her with a card. She tried
Calling me but i missed her call, she then texted saying thankyou
They are wonderful. I responded and said it's a pleasure.

My W worked today til 3:00 this afternoon, I fetched my son
From her shop, had a little snack and then left. She asked to
come over to my appartment after work as it's close by so
she could rest from the heavy night of drinking. I agreed as my
son was returning home afterwards with her. She came over and
I let her sleep, i bought some takeaways for us when she woke.
I am currently in IC and my councellor advised that we seek MC
on agreed terms. I asked her tonight if we could attend together
and she agreed, she mentioned her times of work so getting
an appointment will be tough, i was thinking maybe a Saturday
as she agreed that she can make it and not take time off work as
she just started 2 weeks ago. We both agree that we are uncertain
about what we want going forward, she mentioned that she 
doesn't know what she wants and agreed that she has put it off
due to not seeing that as a priority, she had to find a car, new 
School for our son and a new job so she really has been busy. She
Mentioned that although she has all this now sorted that she is
still unsure what will become of us. She mentioned she can
See the changes in me and is happy i'm seeing a little clearer.
Btw i didn't bother her while she slept off her hangover about anything.
I told her I care for her and gave her a big hug and said she
Can call me whenever she needs to talk. Btw she isn't a drinker
it was just her 30th, she hates alcohol. This is what I need to
understand;
1. Was i wrong on asking for marriage counselling, she agreed
to it even though she is uncertain of our future.
2. Is her coming over to me a good sign ?
3. She mentioned that if we weren't friends she wouldn't be at
My place, that we also have a son together. Is this good or bad
Mentioning the friends thing ?
4. She confirmed she isn't ready to give 100% yet as she doesn't
know what she wants yet confirmed counselling, what are your
Thoughts on this one.

Please any suggestions on the above, do I carry on with 180 and
Only discuss son or make an appointment with MC and see where
It all goes? Please I need your help, especially ladies, do you
Guys ever feel for your partner what i explained above and 
Willing to give the marriage a chance. Please any feedback will
Be appreciated and please be honest. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

